# PhD student visa delayed more than 8 months



## skm91 (Feb 2, 2018)

I am a student from India.I applied for a student visa to pursue Ph.D. in Australia 8 months ago and till now I have heard nothing.I just want to know whether I will get a decision for my application or shall I move on.Please suggest.


----------



## Taasdeev91 (Feb 3, 2018)

Wait while you move on I suggest... It's normal for security clearance taking more than 6 months. Good day.


----------



## Lexi_Cookie (Feb 10, 2017)

Did you email them? What did they say?


----------



## skm91 (Feb 2, 2018)

Lexi_Cookie said:


> Did you email them? What did they say?


I mailed them a many times.The reply is checked by external agencies.They send the same mail many times only a few lines vary.I have deferred my admission more than 3 times now.Actually, I never thought that I will face this kind of situation before applying.Please suggest what I can do.In a very helpless situation.I left many other offers to accept this and I am this situation now.My family is worried and me too.Should they at least give a decision?


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

If you are outside of the processing standard then lodge a formal complaint.


----------



## skm91 (Feb 2, 2018)

Mania said:


> If you are outside of the processing standard then lodge a formal complaint.


Where can I do that?I already lodged complaint in their student visa enquiry form a many times.They give the same reply everytime.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

skm91 said:


> Where can I do that?I already lodged complaint in their student visa enquiry form a many times.They give the same reply everytime.


Immigration - Commonwealth Ombudsman


----------



## Taasdeev91 (Feb 3, 2018)

Mania said:


> Immigration - Commonwealth Ombudsman[/url]


don't think they will open a case like this. but try anyway.

To skm91:
On second thought, I think you are very close to the outcome at this length of time waiting, so plz, as I said above, wait a little longer, while you should move on with other options.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Taasdeev91 said:


> don't think they will open a case like this.


Based on ..?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

skm91 said:


> I mailed them a many times.The reply is checked by external agencies.They send the same mail many times only a few lines vary.I have deferred my admission more than 3 times now.Actually, I never thought that I will face this kind of situation before applying.Please suggest what I can do.In a very helpless situation.I left many other offers to accept this and I am this situation now.My family is worried and me too.Should they at least give a decision?


You have commented that they are replying to your emails.What do these emails actually say? as knowing the contents might give a clue as to the problem. All processing times are only "guidelines" and not guarantees .If they are waiting for replies from third parties, ie local security or law enforcement agencies for security checks, before they can make a decision there is precious little you can do.By all means lodge a complaint with the ombudsman, but don't expect them to take speedy action either.


----------



## Taasdeev91 (Feb 3, 2018)

Mania said:


> Based on ..?


Based on similar cases like this [I've seen myself]...and of course based on the information skm91 provided.

Further explained:


> The reply is checked by external agencies.


 from skm91


> but don't expect them to take speedy action either.


 from steve

Ombudsman can make sure there is nothing unfair going on within the process but won't accelerate your application processing.

[Assuming they do open a case for you] The most likely reply from Ombudsman is that "The case is truly being checked by external agencies, not delayed on purpose."


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Taasdeev91 said:


> Based on similar cases like this [I've seen myself]...and of course based on the information skm91 provided.
> 
> Further explained:
> from skm91
> ...


Thanks for the Clarification Taasdeev91.
On re reading the OP's original post it is now apparent that what the OP was saying they are awaiting external checks, which as we all no can take for ever! 
As you said the Ombudsman can check to make sure due process is being followed but if it is then the fault lies with the OP's home country authorities, something we have seen happen many times before.


----------



## Taasdeev91 (Feb 3, 2018)

aussiesteve said:


> Thanks for the Clarification Taasdeev91.
> On re reading the OP's original post it is now apparent that what the OP was saying they are awaiting external checks, which as we all no can take for ever!
> As you said the Ombudsman can check to make sure due process is being followed but if it is then the fault lies with the OP's home country authorities, something we have seen happen many times before.


Yes, all you said.

And that's exactly why I suggest "*Wait while move on* with other options"


----------



## skm91 (Feb 2, 2018)

Thank You for all your suggestions.I hope visa get issued soon.I am sure there are many like me who are facing the same kind of delay.I hope for the best.Because 8 months is a very precious and lengthy time.I still have hope and I believe everything will be fine.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

I hope you do hear something soon. 8 months is enough time for even the slowest local authority to provide the requested information.


----------



## AQXqu (Feb 6, 2018)

skm91 said:


> I am a student from India.I applied for a student visa to pursue Ph.D. in Australia 8 months ago and till now I have heard nothing.I just want to know whether I will get a decision for my application or shall I move on.Please suggest.


I'm sailing in the exact same boat. Have applied my Visa in June and till now no response. As you said, I too contacted the DIBP several times, but got the same generic reply.


----------



## skm91 (Feb 2, 2018)

AQXqu said:


> I'm sailing in the exact same boat. Have applied my Visa in June and till now no response. As you said, I too contacted the DIBP several times, but got the same generic reply.


You applied for which university?And from when you are waiting?This delay is making my life hell.I hope Dibp gives a decision for such delays.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

It was not so long ago that 90% of student visa applications from the sub continent were refused, regardles of the merits of the case.

It has been reported that in the classified cabinet documents that were 'lost' and recently returned to ASIO by the ABC that an immigration minister (Scott Morrison) had asked ASIO to 'slow down' the processing of clearances. This might be a factor in yours and similar cases.


----------



## AQXqu (Feb 6, 2018)

skm91 said:


> You applied for which university?And from when you are waiting?This delay is making my life hell.I hope Dibp gives a decision for such delays.


It's one of the top Australian universities bro and I'm waiting since June 2017. I can relate to your situation. I don't understand why DIBP is playing with our careers. Either say yes or no, but give a decision, so we can move on with life. More than 6 months is a really long period to just sit and wait for a decision.


----------



## AQXqu (Feb 6, 2018)

wrussell said:


> It was not so long ago that 90% of student visa applications from the sub continent were refused, regardles of the merits of the case.
> 
> It has been reported that in the classified cabinet documents that were 'lost' and recently returned to ASIO by the ABC that an immigration minister (Scott Morrison) had asked ASIO to 'slow down' the processing of clearances. This might be a factor in yours and similar cases.


Sir but the delay in those clearances were related to Asylum seekers. I'm not able to figure out how this is causing a delay for student visas, especially research sector? Needless to say, PhD candidates have very different circumstances from those of refuse seekers. Most students land up anywhere after selecting and weighing from a pool of options.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

The still might undertake an integrity check.


----------



## AQXqu (Feb 6, 2018)

wrussell said:


> The still might undertake an integrity check.


Yes, makes sense. Thanks for the response.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

AQXqu said:


> It's one of the top Australian universities bro and I'm waiting since June 2017. I can relate to your situation. I don't understand why DIBP is playing with our careers. Either say yes or no, but give a decision, so we can move on with life. More than 6 months is a really long period to just sit and wait for a decision.


They can't make a decision without the relevant security checks being completed, and that is where it is claimed the problem lies.
It appears that local authorities are very slow in providing the requested information, as many posters to this forum can verify.


----------



## AQXqu (Feb 6, 2018)

aussiesteve said:


> They can't make a decision without the relevant security checks being completed, and that is where it is claimed the problem lies.
> It appears that local authorities are very slow in providing the requested information, as many posters to this forum can verify.


Sir but the point is why the whole visa processing procedure is so secretive? All I can see on my profile from the last 7 months is - "Assessment in Progress". If they can let us know the details of the exact issue, we can provide any additional information which may speed things up, or visit our local authorities from where delay is being caused. Even there can be a system where the local authorities can call us for a direct interview, be it embassies, security agencies etc. What better way to verify a person than to have a one-on-one interview?

But no information what-so-ever is divulged. All I know with respect to my application is "Assessment in Progress".


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

They..............


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

AQXqu said:


> Sir but the point is why the whole visa processing procedure is so secretive? All I can see on my profile from the last 7 months is - "Assessment in Progress". If they can let us know the details of the exact issue, we can provide any additional information which may speed things up, or visit our local authorities from where delay is being caused. Even there can be a system where the local authorities can call us for a direct interview, be it embassies, security agencies etc. What better way to verify a person than to have a one-on-one interview?
> 
> But no information what-so-ever is divulged. All I know with respect to my application is "Assessment in Progress".


I see nothing "Secret" in the process.They say upfront that they may carry out security checks.
Applicants for all classes of visas face the same situation,until a decision is made the status is usually " Assessment in progress", which after all is the truth, the next thing most people see is the status changes to granted or denied.
If you have an issue, it is with the tardiness of the local officials in responding to requests made to them.
These are security background checks they are carrying out, so a face to face interview is of limited use in trying to determine someone's real intentions.They are more interested in your friends, affiliations etc.


----------



## AQXqu (Feb 6, 2018)

aussiesteve said:


> I see nothing "Secret" in the process.They say upfront that they may carry out security checks.
> Applicants for all classes of visas face the same situation,until a decision is made the status is usually " Assessment in progress", which after all is the truth, the next thing most people see is the status changes to granted or denied.
> If you have an issue, it is with the tardiness of the local officials in responding to requests made to them.
> These are security background checks they are carrying out, so a face to face interview is of limited use in trying to determine someone's real intentions.They are more interested in your friends, affiliations etc.


Thank you for providing this explanation. I agree, in that case a face-to-face interview does not make much sense. Though it might still be of convenience, if we can provide those local authorities with any additional information wherever they are facing any issues.

I have my friends around the globe on various student visas, and I haven't seen a similar student visa situation in any case. All other countries grant Visas in around a month or at max in three. Therefore it is hard to acknowledge that only for Australian student visas the local authorities are causing significant delays in responding.

Still I'm hoping for the best and speedy visa processing. It is very frustrating to sit idle when you cannot work or join anywhere because you have a procedure going on where you have to wait for a decision for such a long period. It's a significant loss of time.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

AQXqu said:


> Thank you for providing this explanation. I agree, in that case a face-to-face interview does not make much sense. Though it might still be of convenience, if we can provide those local authorities with any additional information wherever they are facing any issues.
> 
> I have my friends around the globe on various student visas, and I haven't seen a similar student visa situation in any case. All other countries grant Visas in around a month or at max in three. Therefore it is hard to acknowledge that only for Australian student visas the local authorities are causing significant delays in responding.
> 
> Still I'm hoping for the best and speedy visa processing. It is very frustrating to sit idle when you cannot work or join anywhere because you have a procedure going on where you have to wait for a decision for such a long period. It's a significant loss of time.


It is certainly frustrating,but the government make the rules and the Dept follows them. Hope your wait is not much longer, and you get an agreeable outcome.


----------



## AQXqu (Feb 6, 2018)

aussiesteve said:


> It is certainly frustrating,but the government make the rules and the Dept follows them. Hope your wait is not much longer, and you get an agreeable outcome.


Thank you for your kind words sir, greatly appreciated.


----------



## skm91 (Feb 2, 2018)

If the issue is this much with PhD student .Then they should cut the funding for overseas student like us.I had offers from UK and other European countries before taking up this offer.I choose Australia as the university was ranked quite high in research.But I never thought that I will land in this situation.Waiting for more than 8 months with this kind of uncertainty morally breaks people.Beside this we do not know where to contact whom to contact.University says they cannot help.This is a complete ridiculous situation.I understand the security checks but does a student is required to pass this much of check.I can understand the security checks for asylum seekers or permanent residence visa but for just pursuing studies do you morally think it is required.I have lost 8 months of my life just waiting for a uncertain thing.They should at least give a decision in at max 6 months.I hope Dibp and concern authorities should look up this matters seriously or else Australian research and education industry will lose lot of talented peoples.I still hope the concern people who are here in this forum will take up this matter to concern authorities.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

I think a lot of the reason for the delay in visa processing is due to the popularity of Australia as a destination for international students.
There are approximately 500,000 international students in Australia, with 30% from China and 10% from India.
I fail to see why students should be exempt from security checks, if they were then anybody with nefarious intent would immediately apply for a student visa !
As far as the authorities, governments are only concerned with getting re elected, as the speed of processing international student visas is of little concern to the electorate, therefore it is unlikely to get much support, especially if people think it is a security issue.


----------



## AQXqu (Feb 6, 2018)

skm91 said:


> If the issue is this much with PhD student .Then they should cut the funding for overseas student like us.I had offers from UK and other European countries before taking up this offer.I choose Australia as the university was ranked quite high in research.But I never thought that I will land in this situation.Waiting for more than 8 months with this kind of uncertainty morally breaks people.Beside this we do not know where to contact whom to contact.University says they cannot help.This is a complete ridiculous situation.I understand the security checks but does a student is required to pass this much of check.I can understand the security checks for asylum seekers or permanent residence visa but for just pursuing studies do you morally think it is required.I have lost 8 months of my life just waiting for a uncertain thing.They should at least give a decision in at max 6 months.I hope Dibp and concern authorities should look up this matters seriously or else Australian research and education industry will lose lot of talented peoples.I still hope the concern people who are here in this forum will take up this matter to concern authorities.


I second that. This matter should be taken seriously by the authorities and DIBP and the Australian government should do something about it. These kind of circumstances will lead to a loss for both students as well as the universities.


----------



## AQXqu (Feb 6, 2018)

aussiesteve said:


> I think a lot of the reason for the delay in visa processing is due to the popularity of Australia as a destination for international students.
> There are approximately 500,000 international students in Australia, with 30% from China and 10% from India.
> I fail to see why students should be exempt from security checks, if they were then anybody with nefarious intent would immediately apply for a student visa !
> As far as the authorities, governments are only concerned with getting re elected, as the speed of processing international student visas is of little concern to the electorate, therefore it is unlikely to get much support, especially if people think it is a security issue.


Sir for putting up my point, I would like you to consider a hypothetical case of a PhD student who got admitted to a high-end Australian university:

The student lets say ABC first of all prepares for various exams (TOEFL/IELTS/PTE/GRE) which would help him pursue a good higher education. He then spends money on these exams (which are pretty costly as well) and clears them according to the requirements of some of the top universities around the world. These requirements needless to say are pretty high. For example, DIBP requires a minimum score of around 45 in TOEFL iBT for applying Visa but top universities may require as much as 100+ score in the same exam to get ABC to enrol for PhD.

Secondly our student now works on a proposal in his field/area of research so that he can contact the relevant labs/professors around the globe. In the meantime, he also works on some research papers so that he makes a solid application for his PhD. Now he starts applying for various PhD positions. All the universities demand a number of documents from academic transcripts to personal and identity cards to results of all the exams he cleared. Weighing all these factors, the university provides the student with a go ahead on admission. Now for getting scholarship, he has to prove his worth by submitting merit certificates and research work published. Only then ABC is able to obtain admission and scholarship to a university.

Now thirdly, our student ABC got several options around the globe for pursing his PhD. He himself weighs his options and chooses what he feels is best for him. And he chooses Australia. He applies for a student visa after already completing all the above process which took him more than 6 months. For the visa application, he again attaches 'ALL' of his documents telling the DIBP about his entire life uptil now. Now he is excited and waiting eagerly to join the PhD of his dreams. The date of joining is approaching and he receives no news on his visa. He becomes worried. He anxiously tries to contact DIBP but all efforts in vain. Finally his date of joining passes and he has to defer his admission.

He waits and waits and waits while trying to contact DIBP on regular intervals but this does him no good. He starts to question his own decisions of choosing Australia over his other options for PhD. He is not able to join and work anywhere else while the visa process is going on nor can he waste his entire year again to goto another university for PhD. Frustrated he tries to talk to people on the internet and try to get any information he can on delays. And he now knows that he is being scrutinized for 'nefarious' intent as he can be a threat to the country.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

There is no requirement for the minister to process applications in any particular timeframe, or at all; notwithstanding section 65

MIGRATION ACT 1958 - SECT 65
Decision to grant or refuse to grant visa

(1) Subject to sections 84 and 86, after considering a valid application for a visa, the Minister:

(a) if satisfied that:

(i) the health criteria for it (if any) have been satisfied; and

(ii) the other criteria for it prescribed by this Act or the regulations have been satisfied; and

(iii) the grant of the visa is not prevented by section 40 (circumstances when granted), 91W (evidence of identity and bogus documents), 91WA (bogus documents and destroying identity documents), 91WB (applications for protection visas by members of same family unit), 500A (refusal or cancellation of temporary safe haven visas), 501 (special power to refuse or cancel) or any other provision of this Act or of any other law of the Commonwealth; and

(iv) any amount of visa application charge payable in relation to the application has been paid;

is to grant the visa; or

(b) if not so satisfied, is to refuse to grant the visa.

and now see Section 39:

MIGRATION ACT 1958 - SECT 39
Criterion limiting number of visas

(1) In spite of section 14 of the Legislation Act 2003 , a prescribed criterion for visas of a class, other than protection visas, may be the criterion that the grant of the visa would not cause the number of visas of that class granted in a particular financial year to exceed whatever number is fixed by the Minister, by legislative instrument, as the maximum number of such visas that may be granted in that year (however the criterion is expressed).

(2) For the purposes of this Act, when a criterion allowed by subsection (1) prevents the grant in a financial year of any more visas of a particular class, any outstanding applications for the grant in that year of visas of that class are taken not to have been made.

Because of the money various parties can can rake in, students are *most* unlikely to be told they have not made an application, but 'cap and cease is available' .

For fun, search: cap and cease.

The good ship Titancic steams on.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Your situation is similar to people who are forced to those required to put on lives on hold while their application for a partner visa is processed.
A wait of 12 to 18 months for an answer is not uncommon, as I mentioned previously in regard to student visas, the Government is not interested in how long it takes to process or how much it cost as it is off very little interest to the electorate, and therefore the Government's chance of re election.
Maybe an education campaign that alerted applicants of the steps required in obtaing different classes of visas might prepare them for what lies ahead.


----------



## Shadow_hmy (Feb 10, 2018)

I’m a PhD student from China, waiting for vis for over 6 months.


----------



## srkr93 (Apr 27, 2018)

guys, please update if anyone has recently got their visa


----------



## kap (May 9, 2018)

I am from India and Its been 120+ days for me, I haven't received any significant info about the visa. What about you guys?

Multiple threads for the same discussion:
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...-subclass-500-student-visa-6.html#post1882963

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/249594-student-visa-500-research-delayed.html


----------



## kap (May 9, 2018)

Australian DIBP is acting strangely, its a sensitive matter. Many students/ professionals are leaving their jobs in order to join the univ. Its a waste of time for them if the VISA process gets delayed.
I don' know how a student is suppose to plan his/her work in such cases.

I was planning to write to 'Australian High Commissioner in India' about the issue, but don' know , how many others are suffering.

If u all agree we can collectively write to her.


----------



## srkr93 (Apr 27, 2018)

kap said:


> Australian DIBP is acting strangely, its a sensitive matter. Many students/ professionals are leaving their jobs in order to join the univ. Its a waste of time for them if the VISA process gets delayed.
> I don' know how a student is suppose to plan his/her work in such cases.
> 
> I was planning to write to 'Australian High Commissioner in India' about the issue, but don' know , how many others are suffering.
> ...


A lot of people are facing the same problem, I think someone must write to 'Australian High Commissioner in India'


----------



## srkr93 (Apr 27, 2018)

]

Hi @kap, Have you got your visa???


----------



## srkr93 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi @kap... you got your visa?


----------



## kap (May 9, 2018)

srkr93 said:


> ]
> 
> Hi @kap, Have you got your visa???


NO I haven't


----------



## kap (May 9, 2018)

srkr93 said:


> Hi @kap... you got your visa?


What about you my friend ? any luck?


----------



## kap (May 9, 2018)

srkr93 said:


> Hi @kap... you got your visa?


Can we talk in a phone or wapp call. If you are comfortable.


----------



## srkr93 (Apr 27, 2018)

No @kap, I still haven't got the visa, its been 124 days. I had mailed them for a couple of time but every time they reply the same. Please update whenever you will receive your visa


----------



## Sowmya Krishna (Jun 13, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

I am Sowmya from India .Even I have similar problem of delay in student visa for PhD.I filed my visa on 20 Jan 2018 but still haven't heard anything from them. Everytime I drop a mail,they forward me similar mail which doesn't state any timeframe for processing.It has been almost 5 months and I updated 3 COE's .It is frustrating to wait every single day.If anyone has received visa and contacted any authorities please let me know.


----------



## kap (May 9, 2018)

Sowmya Krishna said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am Sowmya from India .Even I have similar problem of delay in student visa for PhD.I filed my visa on 20 Jan 2018 but still haven't heard anything from them. Everytime I drop a mail,they forward me similar mail which doesn't state any timeframe for processing.It has been almost 5 months and I updated 3 COE's .It is frustrating to wait every single day.If anyone has received visa and contacted any authorities please let me know.


Hey, we are also facing the same problem. What is your status now?


----------



## Sowmya Krishna (Jun 13, 2018)

kap said:


> Hey, we are also facing the same problem. What is your status now?


I got deadline till 31 August from University after which my scholarship will expire.Hence I wrote down to Peter Dutton who is immigration minister of Australia but still I received same reply as Adelaide Student center which stated ' several months required to get clearance from other agencies and visa will not be approved until all criteria met'.So,no hopes left as I just have 2 months to join. I wonder why do they require more than 6 months just for student visa who is fully funded.Now I feel US visas are far better and wish I knew about visa delays of Australia before.


----------



## kap (May 9, 2018)

Sowmya Krishna said:


> I got deadline till 31 August from University after which my scholarship will expire.Hence I wrote down to Peter Dutton who is immigration minister of Australia but still I received same reply as Adelaide Student center which stated ' several months required to get clearance from other agencies and visa will not be approved until all criteria met'.So,no hopes left as I just have 2 months to join. I wonder why do they require more than 6 months just for student visa who is fully funded.Now I feel US visas are far better and wish I knew about visa delays of Australia before.


There are many other students waiting for the same, we have a wapp group, you can join it, using the following link https://chat.whatsapp.com/BUPRVzaC6sqJwqRJGZr0GI


----------



## Nikku (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi, guys I am also waiting for the phd visa. I have one more friend who is also waiting. How much time it takes usually to get the visa?


----------



## Nikku (Sep 6, 2018)

https://www.change.org/p/peter-dutt...facebook&utm_campaign=share_for_starters_page


----------



## Nikku (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi, I am also waiting for the visa, we have started a petition on change.org: Here is the link: https://www.change.org/p/peter-dutto..._starters_page

please sign it.


----------

